# Bloodworms



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I picked up some frozen blood worms at my local fish store. 
Can I feed them to my tadpoles?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes you can. Thats what I feed my Leuc tads and they love em. I put one cube in a cup and add some distilled water. The cube unfreezes and you can easily pour the bloodworms into the tad cups. I also feed a spirulina based fish flake food to the tads. They dont like that as much as the bloodworms though. Good luck Kristy......Sara


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You probably want to take a look at this thread...

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21009

I've used the Hikari bloodworms, particularly with groups of Epip tads and they chow down on them. However, you do have to be careful as the uneaten bloodworms will foul the water pretty quickly.

Bill


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

this is good news! I have 2 new pairs of Epis and I will definately be using some bloodworms


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Dried Bloodworms, and Dried Brine are good foods, but as already stated have to watch the quantities.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

why did I not do a search

I will do a search before I ask any more questions EVER. I am sorry
But thanks for the help guys and the links in the right directions.


----------

